# Grace Park in Merced, Ca Shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*






   
*Grace Park*


Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Large
ID: Kennel #28, AO33154
*From: Merced County Animal Control *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Grace Park*

I am Grace Park, nice to meet you (or it will be when you come to visit). I do pretty well on the leash, but I need lots more training. I am mellow and kind of timid and scared -- I have had a hard time lately and I am looking forward to some happy family time in my near future. Just a hint, I love belly rubs -- do you have any to spare? 
Grace is approximately 2 years old and about 50 pounds. This dog is available for adoption August 21 , 2007! It is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. 
For GENERAL INFORMATION about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on AVAILABILITY of this pet, you MUST call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'I am Grace Park, nice to meet you (or it will be when you come to visit). I do pretty well on the leash, but I need lots more training. I am mellow and kind of timid and scared -- I have had a hard time lately and I am looking forward to some happy family time in my near future. Just a hint, I love belly rubs -- do you have any to spare?\n'; contents += '
\n'; contents += 'Grace is approximately 2 years old and about 50 pounds. This dog is available for adoption August 21 , 2007! It is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. 
For GENERAL INFORMATION about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on AVAILABILITY of this pet, you MUST call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();I am Grace Park, nice to meet you (or it will be when you come to visit). I do pretty well on the leash, but I need lots more training. I am mellow and kind of timid and scared -- I have had a hard time lately and I am looking forward to some happy family time in my near future. Just a hint, I love belly rubs -- do you have any to spare?
Grace is approximately 2 years old and about 50 pounds. This dog is available for adoption August 21 , 2007! It is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. 
For GENERAL INFORMATION about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on AVAILABILITY of this pet, you MUST call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Merced County Animal Control *

Merced, CA

Phone: (209)385-7436
Email: [email protected]


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

poor baby, who would not be scared and timid
I hope someone in CA can help her


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This 1 is still in this shelter. I have contacted rescue's but if anyone in Ca. can help her out that would be great! PLEASE!!!


----------

